# King County TXA trial



## PotatoMedic (Jul 10, 2014)

Came across a news story saying king county is going to trial txa.


http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...ises-ethical-dilemma--266528671.html?mobile=y


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't quite see the "ethical dilemma" the headline implies exists, but I'm glad to see they're working on a trial. Looking forward to hearing about more results.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah I really did not care about the "ethical dilemma" but it was the best article that I could find talking about the TXA trial.  I'm going to ask around and see if it is going to be county wide or just Seattle.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 10, 2014)

I've heard more about using it in rural EMS with longer time to surgery, so I'd be curious about only Seattle or King County as well.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 10, 2014)

Richmond, Indy and St Louis are in too, right?


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jul 10, 2014)

And NJ

I guess I can see why a layperson would be nervous about "experimental" therapies being performed on them as opposed to what they assume to be tried and true evidence based practice. This is darkly amusing given the lack of good evidence for some EMS interventions. 

That being said , I imagine most people would not have much of an issue with this study and the article is likely trying to increase viewership with some controversy.


----------



## vcuemt (Jul 11, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Richmond, Indy and St Louis are in too, right?



I haven't heard anything about this in RVA. You talking about Richmond, CA?


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jul 11, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Richmond, Indy and St Louis are in too, right?



I think Richmond is part of the COMBAT study, and I don't think they'd be able do that and a TXA study at the same time.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 11, 2014)

Some provinces use it up here. 1 just approved it for BLS use.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 11, 2014)

I believe Gibson county EMS in Indiana is using it.


----------



## Bullets (Jul 12, 2014)

What would happen if they were unconscious at the hospital....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 12, 2014)

Bullets said:


> What would happen if they were unconscious at the hospital....




They would give them the drug, if it were indicated. The research study is for prehospital use.


----------

